# Frustrated! Just yank it out already!!!!!



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Hyper, hypo, hyper, hypo, feel like crap, don't feel like crap,
I am soooooo over this. Why don't doctors just yank the little sucker out when you have hashimoto's. Wouldn't that take care of the issue? I am tired of screwing around with doseages, feeling like crap one day and better the next. Heart skipping beats to the point of driving me over the edge. WHY DON'T DOCTORS JUST TAKE IT OUT??????????????????????????????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Hyper, hypo, hyper, hypo, feel like crap, don't feel like crap,
> I am soooooo over this. Why don't doctors just yank the little sucker out when you have hashimoto's. Wouldn't that take care of the issue? I am tired of screwing around with doseages, feeling like crap one day and better the next. Heart skipping beats to the point of driving me over the edge. WHY DON'T DOCTORS JUST TAKE IT OUT??????????????????????????????


I am w/you 100%. Go see an ENT and get it out! Let us know!

There is no reason for you to suffer like this for the rest of your life. It makes no sense to me.

They yank the uterus, the ovaries, Appendix, GB................you name it so why not the thyroid? I would love an answer to that one.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> I am w/you 100%. Go see an ENT and get it out! Let us know!
> 
> There is no reason for you to suffer like this for the rest of your life. It makes no sense to me.
> 
> They yank the uterus, the ovaries, Appendix, GB................you name it so why not the thyroid? I would love an answer to that one.


If the thyroid does get removed, does it take long for the meds the doctor give to make you 'normal' again?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> If the thyroid does get removed, does it take long for the meds the doctor give to make you 'normal' again?


If you don't have the right doctor; it won't happen. The "key" is making sure you have a doctor who is up to snuff on doing FREE T3 tests and making sure you reach the euthyroid state.

It is wise to do this before you have it yanked or fried as they say!

Here is info.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> If you don't have the right doctor; it won't happen. The "key" is making sure you have a doctor who is up to snuff on doing FREE T3 tests and making sure you reach the euthyroid state.
> 
> It is wise to do this before you have it yanked or fried as they say!
> 
> ...


Since I dumped my endo, because she was a believer in the TSH LEVEL GOD. I am going to naturopathic dr. . And I posed the question to her about just taking it out. She said that naturpathic doctors don't believe removing organs, if there they are not jeopardizing the patient & if they can fix it with meds. .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Since I dumped my endo, because she was a believer in the TSH LEVEL GOD. I am going to naturopathic dr. . And I posed the question to her about just taking it out. She said that naturpathic doctors don't believe removing organs, if there they are not jeopardizing the patient & if they can fix it with meds. .


You are being jeopardized. Don't you think?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> You are being jeopardized. Don't you think?


I totally think so. My belief is when anitbodies attack that is something that shouldn't be attacked is not a good thing. About 10-12 years ago, there was a tumor in one of my parathyroids. That parathyroid was removed.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

My naturopath can't yank it out even she wanted to. I found a doctor in my area that actually specializes in hashimoto's! I am getting a referral from my PCP and will see the new doc. Hopefully he isn't a TSH worshipper and will do what he needs to do to help me. Fingers crossed. I am so sick of dealing with this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Hyper, hypo, hyper, hypo, feel like crap, don't feel like crap,
> I am soooooo over this. Why don't doctors just yank the little sucker out when you have hashimoto's. Wouldn't that take care of the issue? I am tired of screwing around with doseages, feeling like crap one day and better the next. Heart skipping beats to the point of driving me over the edge. WHY DON'T DOCTORS JUST TAKE IT OUT??????????????????????????????


My surgeon said she never gets turned down on insurance when a thyroid patient with history comes to her asking for a TT.

If you do not need a referral take your history with you to a surgeon who performs 4-5 total thyroidectomies a week. I went to a general surgeon.


----------



## weldinggirl87 (Jun 13, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> hyper, hypo, hyper, hypo, feel like crap, don't feel like crap,
> i am soooooo over this. Why don't doctors just yank the little sucker out when you have hashimoto's. Wouldn't that take care of the issue? I am tired of screwing around with doseages, feeling like crap one day and better the next. Heart skipping beats to the point of driving me over the edge. Why don't doctors just take it out??????????????????????????????


I feel the exact same way! Take it out! I feel like it's pointless to try to work out a proper dosage, when it seems like it's going to burn itself out eventually. Why prolong the inevitable?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

weldinggirl87 said:


> Why prolong the inevitable?


I do wonder that sometimes when I read about people's struggles here on the boards...


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I aslo agree. Im in my early 30's why do i have to wait for this thing to crap out who knows when. Take it out and get on with it already!!!! If only.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I bulldozed to get mine out. So I feel you. I went through my primary care physician b/c I have an hmo and she was the most sympathetic (I knew she saw surgery as the next logical step). As I was meeting with her, I researched surgeons on my own. I live near Boston, so went with a big hospital there. They had an office of surgeons who do endocrine system surgeries. I met with one, didn't have a good experience, and went back to meet with another. Both said they didn't like to operate on hashis cases-- the organ gets 'sticky' and is bigger/harder to pull out. The surgery is more painstaking than non-hashis thyroids and the chances of removing parathyroids or injuring vocal chords is, as a result, slightly elevated. Both still said they would remove the thyroid. The surgery was covered and even my doubting endo signed on since I had several nodules she'd no longer have to monitor.

If you really want to consider surgery, start researching surgeons now and present your case to the doctor who you think best gets the situation. You've patiently dealt with at least one round of thyroid ups and downs, and now you're entering a second and time-line wise, it's not like you had years of peace between flareups. It's absolutely rational to begin weighing the surgical option.

Just go in knowing that there will be weeks afterward when you might deal with major hormonal swings and it will take time and patience to find your correct dose. Also make sure you understand the risks associated with the surgery and understand that since your thyroid is a mess right now, your risks will be elevated.

Do find a surgeon who takes out "4 of these on a Monday" as one of the surgeons I interviewed said, if possible, since it will be a trickier/longer surgery and you want someone who has removed hashis thyroids before.

Good luck as you gather info and good luck meeting with your hashis-specific doctor. Let us know!


----------

